# American Bulldog Pups



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I have pups from my Ol Southern White dam. She is by 2013 National Variety Champion Joshua's Isaac. First pick of fall 2013 litters from Laura Kennels. Sire is from Alan Scott (the "architect of the American Bulldog") by Owl Hollow's Hero. The pups are 6.5 weeks old now. They have been dewormed 3 x and have first 5 way vaccination. Would like to keep another week and they will be dewormed once more and given 2nd 5 way vaccine. 3 males and 1 female available. One all white super wide male. One all white blue eyed male. One spotted male and one spotted female. They are all healthy and beautiful and will make excellent guardians and companions. Please pm me your email so I can send photos.

These pups are bred for family protection. Out of healthy parents with no dysplasia in lines. Sire is 7 years old and still agile. Can be trained to protect poultry. Mine do not mess with my ducks or hens. They get along with my cats. They are not meant to be unsupervised around goats or pigs but mine can walk off leash with me and are fine around my livestock. This is about pairing genetic potential with proper training. 

$600

No shipping. I would rather meet you. Located in Adamsville, Tennessee. 1 hour west of Florence, Alabama and 1/2 hour north of Corinth, Mississippi.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

sure would be handy to have a delete key on our ads.


----------

